# Kids and Cranes



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

We took out 3 kids today for their first time hunting Sandhill Cranes. Ages 9, 12 and 12. We put the kids in coffins right in front of the decoys. We had serveral fly in and the kids got some nice shots but being their first time shooting coming up off their backs it took a little while for them to figure it out. We had 2 birds come in about 25 feet up straight at the decoys. About 40 yards out, the locked wings and dropped right into the decoys. The 3 of them popped up and dropped both of them. What a great day!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I had no idea you can decoy those things...duh. 

Lots of smiles....congrats to the kids!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

great job! that would be quite a rush!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Thats great! congrats to the kiddo's.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, that's the greatest, thanks for posting up.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

How do those things taste? Seems to me they'd be a bit on the gamey side. 

Congrats to the kids! Sounds like a fun hunt.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Chaser said:


> How do those things taste? .


Delicious! The are nicknamed the ribeye in the sky and sure live up to that name! Some of the best game I have every eaten.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

That is cool. That is a picture of a lifetime, the one of the youngman holding up a bird as tall as he is.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Very Cool Jeff. Nice job!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome and congrats to the kids and nice job getting them on some birds.


----------

